# will there ever be an Odo of Arezzo recording or Guido Aretinus ,any ensemble?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Guido of Arezzo what left of his masucripts or Guido Aretinus can a brave and brilliant musicologist, pulled this up whit an ensemble like a plainchant or something i'm saying plainchant since it's was the time the era of this, like Adémar de Chabannes.

What about it lady and gentelmen, ardent musicologists, audiophile, are there any recording of there work so far, please i want to know, is there any ensemble that could pulled this up, dear sir Frederick Renz please do it i will buy the record, or anybody else?

:tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't know of any recordings, but I did a quick search on Youtube for Guido D'Arezzo and I found a few things. Here's a nice video which shows the score synchronized to the recording.


----------

